# Cooking my first brisket



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Put my first brisket on at 4:45pm, today.

I plan to smoke it at 225-250 until 9:30ish, then wrap in foil and put it in a cooler bag for the night.
In the morning, I plan to stoke the smoker back up and cook til lunch.

Total time on heat will be about 9.5-10 hours.


Or, should I take off around 9:30, wrap it and put it in the oven at 225 til the morning, then put it back on smoke for a few hours?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

How Big is it..the brisket


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

9-11lbs

I forgot to check when I opened it and threw the wrapper out.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I would not stop the cooking process once its started.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Let us know what you decided on and how it went.


-Nick


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> Put my first brisket on at 4:45pm, today.
> 
> I plan to smoke it at 225-250 until 9:30ish, then wrap in foil and put it in a cooler bag for the night.
> In the morning, I plan to stoke the smoker back up and cook til lunch.
> ...


If I had to pick (a) or (b), I would pick (b), put it in the oven overnight when you pull it off the smoker and when it is done keep in warm in a cooler with towels until you are ready to slice. Make sure it stays safely hot until you serve it.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Well he77!

Now ya'll speak up.

I took it off, wrapped it in double heavy foil, put it in a perfect sized cooler bag, then put that in a small cooler.

Gonna spark back up in the AM, hold her up to 225ish to render the inner fat, rest, slice, and have lunch.


If it turns out tough, what can I do with the meat? Chunk it up and make carne guisada?


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

i did my first brisket sunday it's been at least three years it's under rain or shine it turned out real good and tender. if it turns out tuff i was going to slice/chop up in pan or skillet with bbq sauce and render it down for sandwichs but you should be alright. post some pics.:texasflag


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> Well he77!
> 
> Now ya'll speak up.
> 
> ...


make chopped beef sammiches


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree, I would have not stop the cooking process once its started. Just my opinion.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Got up at 6 and fired her back up. Once my kettle of coals was right i umpacked the meat and it was still steaming. Put it back on smoker heat and she's looking good.

The fat rendered down more overnight, and I've got a dark crust.

Time will tell.......


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

sounds good post pics already huuuungry!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I would cover with foil to complete the cooking process. It's probably not going to be tough unless you manage to dry it out. You probably have enough smoke on it at this point. If anything it might too tender to slice. Personally, I don't like to start/stop/start the cooking process. Too many variables to compute. I know others do that with good results though.

Anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Just slipped a thermometer in her.....192 in the thick part.

Temp is holding at 225, and she's gonna sit til the taters are done.

Eta for removal 11:30
Eta to slice 12


Menu: brisket, roasted potatoes, corn on the cob, and zuccini

Pulling out all the stops and making sweet iced tea, too.


Heck, i even cooked breakfast and washed both cars this morning. I'm never this productive.


B-fast was a bacon, dill, and bell pepper frittata with spicy goat cheese. Fresh strawberries and canalope. (HEB's jalapeno bacon is the bomb!)


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Here it is:







It turned out fine. I won't say it was the best I've had, but it wouldn't have been outta place with any I've tasted.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflaglooks great nice smoke ring


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks good, what did you not like about it?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

atcNick said:


> Looks good, what did you not like about it?


Liked everything about it. I'm tickled it came out as good as it did. Even my wife gave it praise.

Was tender, not greasy, smokey and meaty.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks nice, good smoke ring and barq. Why is it so thin? Is it one of those heb fully trimmed briskets?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> Looks nice, good smoke ring and barq. Why is it so thin? Is it one of those heb fully trimmed briskets?


That was a peice from under the "flank".


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That looks like it turned out near perfect.


----------

